# SolarForce shipping issues??



## RamblinWreck (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone else having problems with SolarForce shipping? I ordered some items Jan 30, including a combo of M3S head and 3-mode 6P drop-in. I did not get the M3S. I've emailed and was promised it would ship TWICE, but never got a tracking number, and here it is almost 8 weeks later - no M3S.

My second order Mar 01 never showed anything on tracking. They finally re-shipped the items, and it finally got here 4 weeks later (East coast). 2 bodies and a drop-in.

Terrible.


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry for you're problems, but for me, Solarforce-Sales website shipping has been great recently. Only about a week to California for my 2 orders this month.


----------



## billy_gr (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi,
I have received an order from solarforce-sales today, no issues and tracking number was provided


----------



## schizeckinosy (Mar 27, 2014)

My most recent order took about 10 days. As usual the envelope was ripped open but nothing fell out (again!). One of these days all the parts will spill out.


----------



## billy_gr (Mar 27, 2014)

Same here with the envelope. Someone from customs probably ?


----------



## schizeckinosy (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't know - seems like random holes here and there. I have had parts literally hanging out of the holes but the final count always matches my order! The envelopes are pretty weak for an international trip.


----------



## bbrins (Mar 27, 2014)

My orders have always come through in pretty good shape and except for one, pretty quickly considering how far away they are coming from. The one order that took a long time, a month and a half, was not the fault of Solarforce, it sat in U.S. customs for over a month until somebody decided that it was in the way and then sent it along after cutting it open and taping it back up. Your Jan. 30 order may have gotten messed up in the Chinese new year backlog? Tracking is sometimes spotty.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Jan 17, 2015)

*Solarforce order*

Anyone order from Solarforce-sales.com How long did it take to ship to the USA ?


----------



## rotncore (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Solarforce order*

If it's China by boat, ~10 weeks.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Solarforce order*

I've bought a lot of gear from them and it's usually 2 weeks to UK. .


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 17, 2015)

I've bought quite a bit of product from them and average travel time is 5 weeks to west coast usa.


----------



## flashlightGiggles (Jan 18, 2015)

bumping an old thread...with relevant info.

I had a mixed experience with the solarforceflashlight-sales.com website.
Placed my order, it took them 6 days to ship my order.
received the order in 7 calendar days (I live in Hawaii)
I was missing 1 flashlight, 1 dropin, and 1 bezel. took about 5 days for solarforce to send the missing merchandise.
received the 2nd package 11 days later.

my order is complete. I usually hear good things about solarforce customer service. They were slower than I had hoped, but I got everything I ordered.

in my experience, I don't think I can send anything to a foreign country for a $2 shipping charge.


----------



## Norm (Jan 18, 2015)

I've experienced very good customer service from Solarforce-sales.com, they have replaced faulty flashlights in the past and their communications have always been good when I've dealt with them.

Norm


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 18, 2015)

Customlites sells SolarForce here in the U.S.. That is where I got a very nice, golden brown, L2P; in a very prompt timeframe.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## LV426 (Jan 18, 2015)

Never had any problems when ordering from Solarforce-Sales, max a week to 10 days to deliver to Sweden.


----------



## a1mu1e (Jan 30, 2015)

I ordered an L2 and it reached the USA in what couldn't have been more than 2 weeks.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Jan 30, 2015)

I've ordered from them several times. I had a single issue last year when ordering my M3. Orders from them typically tended to reach me in about 3 weeks. After 6 weeks with no M3 in sight, I emailed them and told them what was going on. The guy said it may have been lost in transit and that they would send out another one. Two weeks later it was at my door. Needless to say, I have no worries at all about buying from them.


----------



## ChibiM (Jan 31, 2015)

Solarforce sales has some issues. Many times it has been reported that they sent out B-grade flashlights. I had to complain about my L2P. 
Shipping was actually not that bad.. but definitely not the fastest. Average of 2+ weeks.
They do replace stuff without hassle though! 
guy`s name is Joe.. but that might be a nickname everyone is using there!?


----------

